
Ask HN: Powerpoint Alternatives - threatmodeler
I&#x27;m looking for a system to create two artifacts, a teacher slide deck and a student &#x27;booklet&#x27; that contains the slides with notes. We could do this in Powerpoint by having two slide decks (one with the teacher content, one for students) but obviously, this means we need to keep these in sync. Before going off and creating a system by myself, I wanted to ask if anyone had any recommendation of existing systems that could be (ab)used. I have already looked at Juniper notebooks (not really useful for teacher comments, not easy to have nice graphics&#x2F;transitions) and creating the content in a DB of some kind and then generating some pdf files using LaTeX (requires a lot of development, not sure about graphics&#x2F;transitions). Any help is appreciated.
======
rexpi0
Would something like this work?
[https://gist.github.com/andrejbauer/ac361549ac2186be0cdb](https://gist.github.com/andrejbauer/ac361549ac2186be0cdb)

~~~
threatmodeler
This could be a candidate, I'll need to figure out how to make 2 separate
notebooks. Apart from that, it looks really promising.

~~~
strangecasts
A simple way to accomplish this is to have a separate .tex file which just
includes the slide deck and sets the handout class:

[https://tex.stackexchange.com/a/5904](https://tex.stackexchange.com/a/5904)

~~~
threatmodeler
I'll talk to the team to see how they feel about LaTeX, it is well documented
but some people have bad experiences with it ... It does look like a good fit
as a solution though.

thx for the info.

